# SWIM needs an Anavar Suspension Recipe



## TheSpectre (Aug 17, 2014)

SWIM is acquiring 10 grams of Anavar raws. SWIM would like to make an oral solution and possibly an injectable version. Are there kits or recipes readily available for SWIM to research this compound? SWIM understands the concentration (mg/ml) may be low in both research attempts. I'm sure SWIM will be quite thankful for any help and advice.


----------



## TheSpectre (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone just warm up Everclear (190 proof) and let it dissolve in there, or does it start clumping up when returned to room temperature?


----------



## stayinfit (Aug 28, 2014)

It will crash with just alcohol.  You need PEG300 for var.  Currently it is said u can use vegetable glycerin that is found at walmart so I will try that since it is cheap.  PEG300 has worked for me though for the past many many years.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 31, 2014)

Yepp 30 % grain and 70 vegetable glycerin and if u keep in refridgerator it stays thick and better suspended longer .


----------



## ForkLift (Oct 13, 2014)

I would also LOVE to find a good formula for injecablt anavar! I have only seen this once on a private sponsors list.........years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never tried it but he was a good prvt source who unfortunate is no longer around anymore!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 14, 2014)

Fork thats a literal pain in the ass brutha. Just do a tablet and save the site for 3cc of test cyp.  Ib


----------



## magRT496 (Oct 16, 2014)

ForkLift said:


> I would also LOVE to find a good formula for injecablt anavar! I have only seen this once on a private sponsors list.........years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never tried it but he was a good prvt source who unfortunate is no longer around anymore!



ive search everywhere and cant find a recipe. Ive tried almost everything too...Guiacol, EO...couldnt make it dissolve one bit.


----------

